# Okay...Help I cant stop spotting!



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres the run down... I started what appeared to be my period September 4 and it lasted all the way through to September 29th. It started out really light and then went to normal period type flow. We went on vacation at Disney the 17th through the 22end and did alot of walking and my flow got pretty heavy the whole time we were there. After we got back home it tappered of until it was only spotting for the last week to a week and a half. Then it stopped until the 8th of this month and I have only spotted the whole way through. Some days it is stickey and strechey tinged with blood (sorry TMI) other days it is just watery tinged with blood. I talked to my doctor when my husband had an appointment and the end of last month and he said it wasnt anything to worry about that he would recomend gettin back on birth control or that he could give me a pill to clean me all out. Well I didnt really want to do any of those options so I just said I would see what October would bring. SO should I call again? I am still BF my youngest, she is 15 months old and pretty much EBF. I have never been really regular, but never this crazy. I could be taking better care of myself...I ran out of vitamins 2 months ago and havent had time to refill them...I think maybe I googled to much and got to many answers pointing to some sort of cancer and now I am freeking!







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Bfing will often cause the hormones to be all out of sync causing long bleeding or spotting. I had my hormones tested and they were off so the only option was going on progest 14 days a month. I did it awhile then stopped.


----------



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks! I just had a bunch of that stuff checked dealing with my thryroid in August. Could levels have changed that much since then. I am a hyprocondreack (spelling?) and always worry about the worst case senerio so I am freeking out right now. We are also TTC so this is not working with our plans


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

With you still bfing yea your hormones could go up and down a lot depending on how much he nurses on a given day.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I had a month-long period once, before I ever had children. My doc sent me to get an ultrasound just to make sure everything was okay. She was concerned about a possible ectopic pg. It turned out to be some ovarian cysts... which are common and not necessarily a sign for concern. I went back later for another u/s and it was gone, and there were no more problems after that.

I think I would talk to your doc again. There could very well be a benign reason for the problem, but I would prefer to know that and be able to stop worrying about it.

Good luck!


----------

